# General > Gardening >  Free logs

## DSTOTM

Two pine trees went to "ground zero" during last years storm...... they have been logged and free to a good home....... PM me if interested. I can provide photos.

----------


## BILL

interested in logs,where are you

----------


## DSTOTM

Sorry Bill, logs are due to be collected tomorrow...... if not, you have second dibs on them.

best regards.

----------

